# Anyone know about Black Neon Tetras?



## finnedfish123 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ok, I have a black neon tetra twice the size of it's friend (don't know if it is female) and rounded.... Any suggestions? Is it ill? Mmmmm... I have no idea what a gravid one looks like????!!!!.....


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

With normal neons males thin and will have a straight blue line some will have just a little curved at the end of the blue line also males will look smaller. Females a little bigger and bigger when full of eggs females blue line is curved. 
I would assume that this rule would be the same for Black neon tetras, except change out the colors.
As for the way to get them to breed, 
1. Smaller tank. This is to make sure all of the eggs get fertilized.
2. Marbles make good substrate because the eggs that don't stick to the plants in the tank will fall between them and wont be eaten by parents.
3. Take parents out of tank when the male stops chasing the female.
4. Cover the tank, turn the light off. The eggs are sensitive to light. Return to normal lighting when fry are free swimming.

I'm not sure if the eggs are prone to fungal infections like many other breeds, but if you notice this being a problem after your first batch, adding some methylene blue will help.

I pulled most of this information from:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEHjXJB9h5Q


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

if the scales aren't sticking up to where the fish looks like a pinecone, then I'd say the fish is just a fat female.


----------

